# Nubs: Cut or Punch?



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

I've tried both and I don't know which one I like more? I've only smoked the two so don't have that much experience with them. What do you guys prefer for these?


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

i always cut..i liked the cameroon one, habano not so much...


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

I tried that and the maduro one... Liked the cameroon a lot so far.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've punched one and cut the rest. Much prefer the cut because you get much more smoke. I like the cain nubs more than the nub brand, but it is an interesting concept


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I have always cut mine. Connecticut is a great smoke!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I Cut mine 8 out of 10 times. Some reason some days I just feel like a little punch in my cigars rather then being cut. My son says Cut CUT so he likes and smokes nubs more then I do and his has to be cut, When I punched it once for him about the 4th or 5th puff he was like I have to cut this. So really I would say it is really what ever you prefer don't think there is one right way. Smoke a few more each way. Also maybe try it that way with each type of Nub you smoke. My son don't like the Habano as much as I do, he prefers the connecticut. But then he don't like the Fuller flavor cigars. 

James


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never punched any of the ones I've had. I've thought about it since it can be difficult to get a good cut on a large RG. I've really liked the camaroon & Habano nubs that I've had. I've got a maduro resting in my humi and can't wait to try it. I also really enjoyed the Cain nub maduro that I had recently.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I like the V-cut myself, on any cigar...especially a Nub!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I guillotine cut every cigar I smoke. Nubs are no different. Works well, as long as you have a cutter that will reach 60rg


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm all about the punch on these cigars. Extremely rare for me to cut them.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Punch all the way- I like to control and mitigate the draw as much as I can


----------



## Gar Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

punch or v cut, always feel like i take to much off with the gullotiine. the maduro habano and ct are great smokes


----------



## drscott (Dec 27, 2011)

Love those habanos! I always punch big rg's. Can't wait to try the cain's, I've read they're pretty full flavored.


----------



## Gar Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

the cains are packed with flavor, pretty strong to


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am becoming more and more of a punch guy on everything. I like a tighter draw. If I cut a 60 RG it's just too free of a draw and I cut literally just a piece of the cap off not the entire 3rd cap.

So for nubs, punch all the way (unless it's a torp of course). I might need to spring for a xikar punch as my cheapo punches are getting dull.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I always punch where I can. Get one of those three piece Wolf punch with the double sized blades. Pretty good and they last forever, unless you lose it of course.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

How about this question then- punch or v-cut?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Haven't tried V cut before.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

pros and cons of v-cut vs punch???


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

depends on my mood. I only have a 007 punch and a Xi1 cutter so I often go in swings using one or the other. Really need to buy the Xikar Multi Tool and a V-Cutter this year. :tu anyway not always but I tend to lean toward the punch when I think of it for bigger RGs. Other times I just don't care and want a cut. hate to take a guess, I probably use both equally as much when it comes to larger RGs but if I had to choose one I'd probably say the punch gets used a touch more.


----------

